# I'm coming outta this Mother Fu*ker!!!



## foghat

dudes I have been on this train far too long. 16 years, I'd say. I started having small flashes of reality back in December after taking B12, so I hit the web to try to find my way out. I was so deep I didn't really remember how I should feel or was supposed to feel. I just got used to it. I don't think you ever just want to completely forget about dp as some would say. Some people say that's how they've been cured...I just wonder if they're now at a new zero....a new reality as opposed to being back to reality. See what I mean?

The forum has been great though. Imagine what you would do without the support of the folks on here. I think dp/dr would become your new natural feel. I've been making steady progress since January. The past week or so, the dp has reaaallly been fading out. My return to self is nothing more than a matter of time. I've resolved it in my mind that I'm already cured, I just gotta let time take it's course. I'm close. During the times of complete relief from dp, I'm soaking in the mental feel of reality to the point that when dp is heavy, I can think about that feeling and push myself 'thru the glass' at will. The problem I'm having though is that I'm just not able to hold it for very long.

I think we all agree that our perceptions are a little off, a little different in this dp world. So, when I'm having these moments of the 'veil being lifted', I'm experiencing things that have already happened essentially for the first time. That's pretty heavy considering how long I've been trapped. Alot of things have happened....lots of changes since I've been locked away in this world of fogginess. As I write this, my dp is melting away again. I feel light. If I disappear from the forum, I'd just like to say thanks to all. Not sure how I'll feel about coming back here after complete recovery. I'm 51% right now







...I got a lil time left.


----------



## birdiehead

foghat said:


> dudes I have been on this train far too long. 16 years, I'd say. I started having small flashes of reality back in December after taking B12, so I hit the web to try to find my way out. I was so deep I didn't really remember how I should feel or was supposed to feel. I just got used to it. I don't think you ever just want to completely forget about dp as some would say. Some people say that's how they've been cured...I just wonder if they're now at a new zero....a new reality as opposed to being back to reality. See what I mean?
> 
> The forum has been great though. Imagine what you would do without the support of the folks on here. I think dp/dr would become your new natural feel. I've been making steady progress since January. The past week or so, the dp has reaaallly been fading out. My return to self is nothing more than a matter of time. I've resolved it in my mind that I'm already cured, I just gotta let time take it's course. I'm close. During the times of complete relief from dp, I'm soaking in the mental feel of reality to the point that when dp is heavy, I can think about that feeling and push myself 'thru the glass' at will. The problem I'm having though is that I'm just not able to hold it for very long.
> 
> I think we all agree that our perceptions are a little off, a little different in this dp world. So, when I'm having these moments of the 'veil being lifted', I'm experiencing things that have already happened essentially for the first time. That's pretty heavy considering how long I've been trapped. Alot of things have happened....lots of changes since I've been locked away in this world of fogginess. As I write this, my dp is melting away again. I feel light. If I disappear from the forum, I'd just like to say thanks to all. Not sure how I'll feel about coming back here after complete recovery. I'm 51% right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I got a lil time left.


do you take medications? if so may i ask what kind?


----------



## foghat

birdiehead said:


> do you take medications? if so may i ask what kind?


No meds for me, just some supplements. I've tried lots of things.. what helps me the most I think is:

L-Glutamine
Flax Seed Oil or Fish Oil
Phosphatidylserine
DMAE
B Complex
B12 separate
B5 separate
B6 separate
Niacin
Melatonin
Green Tea
Corral Calcium/Magnesium/Zinc
potassium
D3

Sometimes I'll take some additional things just depending on how I feel:
L-Tyrosine
ALCAR
PassionFlower
Valerian
L-Theanine
GABA

I started working out again, which I think helps just as much as the supplements. If I don't get at least 7 hours sleep, I'm depressed the next day. I used to keep a journal of everything I put in my body, exercise, sleep, etc....pretty soon you really get a feel for what you need.
thanks


----------



## Dyna

Good for you fog hat. How did your DP initially start. How was it triggered? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Deleted Account

I'm glad you are recovering!







much love


----------



## foghat

Dyna said:


> Good for you fog hat. How did your DP initially start. How was it triggered? Thanks, Dyna


hey Dyna! Well, just too much stress and change at one time I think


----------



## BusyBee

Well done. I used to try to focus and 'push through the veil' but I've found that its impossible to 'think' my way to health..

What vitamin B suppliment were you taking? Injections or tablets? Amount in mg?

Thanks


----------



## foghat

BusyBee said:


> Well done. I used to try to focus and 'push through the veil' but I've found that its impossible to 'think' my way to health..
> 
> What vitamin B suppliment were you taking? Injections or tablets? Amount in mg?
> 
> Thanks


Well, lately i've been taking Source Naturals Advanced B-12 Complex (methyl..based) 5g per serving it's 84,000% dv. Also has folic acid in it. I meant to mention above that I usually otherwise take folic acid. Never had injections. Initially I was taking GNC sublingual b-12, 1,000mcg. All of 'em seem to work on me 
thanks


----------



## Dyna

foghat said:


> Well, lately i've been taking Source Naturals Advanced B-12 Complex (methyl..based) 5g per serving it's 84,000% dv. Also has folic acid in it. I meant to mention above that I usually otherwise take folic acid. Never had injections. Initially I was taking GNC sublingual b-12, 1,000mcg. All of 'em seem to work on me
> thanks
> Mark


Inspirational!


----------



## foghat

Dyna said:


> Inspirational!


I used to think that since I've been in DP land for so long, that my recovery time would correspond as such. I thought it would take years, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I think the reason I've had DP/DR for so long is (1) I got used to it to the point where I became fully functional. I wasn't in deep suffering. (2) it was years before I knew what DP was (3) I just simply never did anything about it. Otherwise, had I been proactively seeking and working a plan, I could have made progress much sooner. No regrets, I just hope those that are here are conscientous of stepping forward each day.

I still have a little ways to go. The non DP moments I have lately are a little peculiar. A return to self. It doesn't matter how far away you get from yourself, your brain still retains your true personality. You're still in there, trust me.


----------



## Dyna

foghat said:


> I used to think that since I've been in DP land for so long, that my recovery time would correspond as such. I thought it would take years, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I think the reason I've had DP/DR for so long is (1) I got used to it to the point where I became fully functional. I wasn't in deep suffering. (2) it was years before I knew what DP was (3) I just simply never did anything about it. Otherwise, had I been proactively seeking and working a plan, I could have made progress much sooner. No regrets, I just hope those that are here are conscientous of stepping forward each day.
> 
> I still have a little ways to go. The non DP moments I have lately are a little peculiar. A return to self. It doesn't matter how far away you get from yourself, your brain still retains your true personality. You're still in there, trust me.
> 
> Mark


I meant to give you a +1 but gave you a -1 instead. Sorry. I'll go to your older posts and screws that with 2 x +1's! So you think it's all down to the supplements you were taking?


----------



## Dyna

Dyna said:


> I meant to give you a +1 but gave you a -1 instead. Sorry. I'll go to your older posts and screws that with 2 x +1's! So you think it's all down to the supplements you were taking?


Addressed!


----------



## foghat

Dyna said:


> I meant to give you a +1 but gave you a -1 instead. Sorry. I'll go to your older posts and screws that with 2 x +1's! So you think it's all down to the supplements you were taking?


Well, the supplements have played a huge part. I think it's key to get a lil momentum going. I think the supplements have made me feel better to the point where I can think clearer and in turn weed out negative thoughts as they try to intrude. I kinda think you have to addresss the physiological before the psychological. If you're defecient in something or have a neurotransmitter imbalance, it's hard to adjust your mental attitude/outlook. Plus really getting in tune with what disrupts or enhances my mind/body. I just try to constantly try new things and take away old things/habits. You just gotta constantly fine tune and make this a progressive journey. But, yes I think the supplements could kick start anyone.
thanks
tahgof


----------



## Dyna

foghat said:


> Well, the supplements have played a huge part. I think it's key to get a lil momentum going. I think the supplements have made me feel better to the point where I can think clearer and in turn weed out negative thoughts as they try to intrude. I kinda think you have to addresss the physiological before the psychological. If you're defecient in something or have a neurotransmitter imbalance, it's hard to adjust your mental attitude/outlook. Plus really getting in tune with what disrupts or enhances my mind/body. I just try to constantly try new things and take away old things/habits. You just gotta constantly fine tune and make this a progressive journey. But, yes I think the supplements could kick start anyone.
> thanks
> tahgof


Thanks tangly!
I like your sign out. I'm going to start talking fish oil again and go from there. I'm doing the same as always. Coping but struggling on the inside. Long weekend here so have visitors here for a few days. Will catch up soon, Dyna


----------



## cris24333

im taking a vitamin b complex i think its helping but i cant really tell since it was fading away by itself anyways.


----------



## crystal13

Bless you, "Foghead"(..Ex-"Foghead"?); congratulations. Thanks for your sharing & take care of yourself!


----------



## foghat

foghat said:


> No meds for me, just some supplements. I've tried lots of things.. what helps me the most I think is:
> 
> L-Glutamine
> Flax Seed Oil or Fish Oil
> Phosphatidylserine
> DMAE
> B Complex
> B12 separate
> B5 separate
> B6 separate
> Niacin
> Melatonin
> Green Tea
> Corral Calcium/Magnesium/Zinc
> potassium
> D3
> 
> Sometimes I'll take some additional things just depending on how I feel:
> L-Tyrosine
> ALCAR
> PassionFlower
> Valerian
> L-Theanine
> GABA
> 
> I started working out again, which I think helps just as much as the supplements. If I don't get at least 7 hours sleep, I'm depressed the next day. I used to keep a journal of everything I put in my body, exercise, sleep, etc....pretty soon you really get a feel for what you need.
> thanks
> Mark


Still makin some good progress....

I started back on 5-HTP a couple weeks ago and am definitely feeling the effects. Also, I've eliminated caffeine completely. Strictly water and non-caffeinated green tea. I also started sipping on coconut oil throughout the day. It really helps with the brain fog. An organic jar of it cost only like six bucks or so. I'm getting ready to focus on some acetylcholine boosters. Probably will go with Alpha-GPC and Huperzine A.


----------



## Timer

Hi Foghat,

Glad to hear your making progress, I added L-tryosine and 5htp to my daily supplements and started to improve I feel.

Let me know how the acetylcholine boosters help as I have looked at these.

Congrats though and keep it up!


----------



## She_Can't_Fix_Herself

Mark,

Wow...reading your posts has really inspired me to stop just accepting my situation and seek out a solution. I've only known that what I had been going through for the last 20 years was DP a few years ago. I have not been in deep suffering and managed to become functional enough to function in the world (through working a 12 step spiritual program of action). I resigned myself to this just being my life and accepted it...sometimes revelling in the moments of bliss and unattachment a self-less state can bring, as well as gaining success in business that can come from not having a social life or emotional nature to hold one back. I've been DP'd as long as I can remember and I don't know what it is like to have a sense of self, to experience things as real, understand time, or have emotions like others around me.

I recently started to have a personal intimate relationship with a friend. DP symptoms have always caused problems as soon as I let anyone start to get to know me. So a week or so ago I decided I better try to work on the DP stuff.

Well, tonight I was stunned when my significant other showed up at my door very upset. When I couldn't respond to his completely reasonable complaints, he stormed out breaking it off. I could cry if I want I'm sure. I just don't see the need for it. I don't know how I feel. Does that mean I don't feel? Truth is I think I do care about him so much I know he deserves someone who can show she love's him back, so I won't try to manipulate him to make him stay. I tried to warn him but we were both hoping we could make it work. Funny thing is I thought things were going marvelously. Heh ...

Well anyway, Mark I am inspired...is there really the true self somewhere in there...can I really experience life like a human being again? I am always so confused these days....The one thing/area I seem to have attachment to is my career and it's the only area I experience emotional upheavals in and anxiety is starting to come back for the first time in 4 years, also having me anxious about the DP.

I will try to read your other posts to see what you do/did other than the vitamins and excersize. I guess the time I was carving out for the guy can now be spent researching and working on a fix for the DP.

Ho Hum....









C



foghat said:


> I used to think that since I've been in DP land for so long, that my recovery time would correspond as such. I thought it would take years, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I think the reason I've had DP/DR for so long is (1) I got used to it to the point where I became fully functional. I wasn't in deep suffering. (2) it was years before I knew what DP was (3) I just simply never did anything about it. Otherwise, had I been proactively seeking and working a plan, I could have made progress much sooner. No regrets, I just hope those that are here are conscientous of stepping forward each day.
> 
> I still have a little ways to go. The non DP moments I have lately are a little peculiar. A return to self. It doesn't matter how far away you get from yourself, your brain still retains your true personality. You're still in there, trust me.
> 
> Mark


----------

